# Finding, Picking Wood and other genral questions.



## vile8 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, Ive been looking for a forum to get into for advice and general help and this site seems to be very active. 

I am looking for general help in all areas. With the exception of wood shop in high school, my woodworking has been nil. 

I am a graphic designer and animator by trade so its easy for me to conceptualize ideas an model them in 3d and get a good picture of what the final outcome should be.

Ive been practicing various joints and stuff with scraps so I feel pretty comfortable when it comes to actually getting down to business, but im sure i will be back in here when the time comes lol.

On to my dilemma, my first project is a tv stand. Ive designed it and modeled it It will be framed in walnut with maple panels on the cabinet and maple top.

My big question now is finding wood. I want the frame an inch thick but i cant find 1 inch thick walnut anywhere. In fact, I cant find 1 inch thick anything except pine... 

i also need 2x2 walnut for the corner posts. 

Also, the stand has 2 doors framed in walnut with maple panel that is 12inch wide but i can find 12 inch wide maple.

Am I looking in the wrong places. I live in Cincinnati.

Thomas


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

You are probably going to have to glue up panels and 2x2s.
There used to be a big lumber co. called Shiels Lumber Co. in Cinci
Maybe they are still in business.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't go to the box stores, find a sawmill or lumber yard. They can thickness it for you. Failing in that, I second the glue up advise. You may glue up the 2 x 2 stuff anyways, you'll actually gain stability of wood movement with that set up over 2 inch thick wood.


----------



## vile8 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. What about seems? How would I glue 2 boards together without a seem, especially for like a door panel? Are seems just part of the deal?


----------



## b sco (Nov 8, 2010)

If you're careful to match grain up in boards you'll hardly be able to see glue joints.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Exactly what B Sco says, careful grain alignment and good edge's. Search Edge Joining on this site and you'll find hundreds of posts on it. Edge joining is a very common task in woodworking and very important in many projects.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd say you are looking in the wrong places. You want to find hardwood suppliers to the cabinet, furniture making trade. These are not your typical lumber yards and certainly not the big box home improvement centers. One issue may be that these suppliers typically sell lumber in the rough. You will need the tools to mill the boards to finished dimensions. 

A quick Google shows Frank Paxton Lumber in Cincinnati. There are probably more like them.


----------

